# Needed: Decadent low-fat dessert



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Is it even possible?

I want a really delicious (has to be chocolate) dessert for Friday (just for two people) but I don't want it to kill my calories for the day!!!

Can anyone help?

Oh yeah and I'm working a ton this week so it would help if it was simple.

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

How about my infamous Amaretto Chocolate Mousse Torte with Caramelized Bananas and Creme Chantilly.

Oh, wait, you said low fat. 

Try this, I know it serves a lot but it freezes well.


Honey Vanilla Cheesecake

Recipe By : Gatewood
Serving Size : 14 Preparation Time :2:00
Categories : Desserts

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1/4 cup walnuts -- chopped
2 cups graham cracker crumbs
4 ounces orange juice
14 ounces nonfat cottage cheese
7 ounces nonfat ricotta cheese
1 cup honey
8 ounces nonfat cream cheese
2 each egg
1 each egg white
2 tablespoons corn starch
1 1/2 tablespoons vanilla

In a food processor combine walnuts and graham cracker crumbs.
Slowly add orange juice until mixture starts to come together.
Press mixture into tart pan.
In a food processor puree the cottage and ricotta cheeses until smooth.
Add remaining ingredients and puree.
Pour into crust and bake @ 300 for 10 minutes then turn down to 200 for 50-60 minutes.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Sorry about that, no chocolate there huh?

* Exported from MasterCook *

Flourless Chocolate Cake

Recipe By : Gatewood
Serving Size : 18 Preparation Time :1:00
Categories : Desserts

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 pound bittersweet chocolate
8 ounces butter -- chopped
7 each egg
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup cocoa

Over simmering water whisk eggs and sugar in kitchen aid bowl until warm (about 110 degrees).
Remove from heat and beat with whip attachment for about 5 minutes or until doubled in volume.
Whilst doing this melt chocolate and butter in a bowl over the hot water.
Once melted add cocoa then fold in 1/2 of the egg mixture.
Then add second half.
Spoon 3 ounce portions into greased muffin pans.
Cook at 375 for about 15-20 minutes.
Let cool at least 3 hours.
To unmold return to hot oven for 1 minute and turn out onto table.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Serve it with a nice raspberry or orange sherbert.


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

Chocolate custard

1 qt skim milk
2 TBLS heavy cream
1.5 oz sugar
1 vanilla bean split
2 whole eggs
2 egg whites
3 oz semi sweet chocolate
3 TBLS dutch cocoa powder
veg oil spray as needed

1. combine milk, cream, and half the sugar and vanilla seeds bring to boil.

2. whisk eggs, egg whites, and remaining sugar.

3. melt chocolate over hot water. stir in cocoa powder.

4. sieve the milk into chocolate.

5. Temper eggs. Then add to milk/ chocolate mixture.

6. spray 12 4 fl oz ramekins and fill with 3.5 fl oz of custard.

7. Bake at 325 in water bath until set approx. 15 minutes.

Calories 100; total fat (g) 4; saturated fat (g) 2.5; cholesterol (mg) 40; sodium (mg) 65; total carbs (g) 13; dietary fiber (g) 1; sugars (11); protein (g) 5

You might want to scale this for a different yield. I haven't made it, but I have eaten it and its very good. It tastes like that smell of fresh brownies. Kinda toasty chocolately.


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

one of my all-time favorites from Alice Medrich's low-fat book- adapted from Serendipity in NY- and it's low- fat

Frozen Hot Chocolate

dutch cocoa 1/2 c.
sugar 3/4 c.
mix tog. and add bit of milk to make a paste

add rest of milk (less 2 T.) -low-fat (total 24 oz.)

heat till dissoved- dont boil

freeze 6 hours or overnite- whip in blender or processor (with 
remaining 2 T. milk)
pour into goblets and serve with spoon and straw a dollop of whipped cream

you wont believe how chocolatety and delicious it is


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I agree with Breadster, Alice Medrich's Chocolate and The Art of Low Fat Baking is a great source for lighter desserts.


----------



## bakergurl6 (Feb 8, 2003)

I saw this in my Desserts Made Lighter by Betty Crocker; and it looks easy, just wish I could eat chocolate, but I'm lactose-intolerant.
1 cup sugar, 1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa, 1 envelope unflavoured gelatin, 1 12-ounce can evaporated skim milk, 1 16-ounce carton vanilla low fat yogurt, 1 teaspoon vanilla(Watkins sells a chocolate extract), 2 medium bananas, sliced; Fresh Mint (optional)
In a medium saucepan combine shgar, cocoa powder, and gelatin. Gradually stir in evaporated skim milk. Cook and stir over medium heat until mixture comes to a boil and gelatin is dissolved. Cool slightly. Stir in yogurt and vanilla into chocolate mixture. Divide banana slices over among 8 dessert dishes. Spoon chocolate pudding over the banana slices. Cover and chill for 2 to 5 hours or until pudding is set. Garnish with fresh mint, if desired. Makes 8 servings.


----------

